# CentOS Linux driver for nvidia network card MCP73



## eeboo (Nov 27, 2008)

I am very new the linux. I was installing CentOS 5.2 and its unable to detect my nvidia GEforce network card MCP73. But when i install ubuntu 8.1 it detects rightaway. is there anyway i can steal the driver from ubuntu and recompile in CentOS. If there is a possibility then can you please walk me through that how i can do it? Please help me!!!.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

eeboo said:


> I am very new the linux. I was installing CentOS 5.2 and its unable to detect my nvidia GEforce network card MCP73. But when i install ubuntu 8.1 it detects rightaway. is there anyway i can steal the driver from ubuntu and recompile in CentOS. If there is a possibility then can you please walk me through that how i can do it? Please help me!!!.


http://www.linux-drivers.org/


----------

